# Close Call - Tree Jackknifed



## Danger Dan (Jun 15, 2008)

Felled a 50 ft Cherry tree that was in a wooded lot the other day. It was basically a standing trunk, most of the branches had died off due to lack of sun light. It was leaning slightly, so I notched it to fall in the direction of the lean. Made the back cut, took a few steps back and watched it begin to fall. As it fell I didn't notice that the trunk had fractured about half way up and when the bottom half hit the ground the top half whipped back and just missed me.
It seemed like a straight forward cut and fall, but you've got to get out of there... you just never know.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 16, 2008)

glad your all good! like i tell everyone. pay attention or pay the price. if you had gotten complacent, and had been picking your nose while it came down.... youda been hamburger.....


----------



## RPM (Jun 16, 2008)

Minimum 10' away from the stump when they start to fall - thats where the majority of falling accidents occur....glad your OK!


----------

